# favourite big dogs?



## wayne the pain (Nov 11, 2003)

another thread started me with this so i just want to see how it varys round the world.il start with a few of my all time favourite big doggs then join in, pics would be even better.
 akita,giant snauzer?,johnsons bulldog,bull mastiff.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 11, 2003)

my big dog likings are quite varied personality wise:
Greyhound, Rottweiler, Mastiff, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Weimaraner...
but as you can see, the one thing they all have in common is short hair, and most of them have no undercoat.
I can't deal with large FUZZY dogs


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 11, 2003)

not even a big cuddly newfoundland  
 oh and one more i like
 douge de bordoux? i know thats spelt wrong, its easier to say hooch, of the film turner an hooch, but couldnt do with all the dribbles=D


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 11, 2003)

nope! As a dog groomer, I HATE grooming those big fuzzy dogs...
it's back breaking work, and if I had one of my own...it would never get groomed 
Although I do love the Newfie personality!


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 11, 2003)

help im cracking up cant think of the name of the eastern european dog with the dreadlocks one's a pouli? but cant for the life of me remember the other


----------



## genious_gr (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *my big dog likings are quite varied personality wise:
> Greyhound, Rottweiler, Mastiff, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Weimaraner...
> but as you can see, the one thing they all have in common is short hair, and most of them have no undercoat.
> I can't deal with large FUZZY dogs  *


you'd LOVE my Golder Retriever


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Nov 11, 2003)

Although not all of them get extremly large I'd have to go with the labrador retrievers..... Mine was a hoss, weighing in at 130lbs. Just a big old sweetie who loved kids, swimming, wrestling, and potato soup .....


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne the pain _
> *help im cracking up cant think of the name of the eastern european dog with the dreadlocks one's a pouli? but cant for the life of me remember the other *


the only one with dreads that I know is the Puli, and you've already named it....


----------



## genious_gr (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HerpInvertGirl _
> *Although not all of them get extremly large I'd have to go with the labrador retrievers..... Mine was a hoss, weighing in at 130lbs. Just a big old sweetie who loved kids, swimming, wrestling, and potato soup .....  *


I though dogs aren't supposed to have any potato... that's what I've been told...


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 11, 2003)

*komondor*

found it at last bigger than a puli  
 giant russian black terrier beaut of a dog


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 11, 2003)

If I get a dog someday it will probably be a Staffordshire Bullterrier. The nicest dogs I ever met. 

/Lelle


----------



## Mendi (Nov 11, 2003)

My favorite would be akitas, I used to have 4 of them... The male weight was 135 and black in color with a head that looked like a bear.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Nov 11, 2003)

Never heard that dogs aren't supposed to have potato.... Dogs are omnivores; I used to feed Huey carrots, broccoli, potato soup, apples, bananas, pears, turnips greens, you name it..... He grew to a very respectable size and was an awesome speciman.... His death came by car, which is why I will never have an outdoor only dog ever again...... 

 Only no-no is chocolate, and I'm not entirely sure of that myth..... Apparently potato soup causes no harm because I mixed it with his food every day during the cold winter months.....


----------



## jaijjs (Nov 12, 2003)

My two favorite BIG dogs are the Neopolatian mastiff and the Great dane. My last dog was a dane. He was a fantastic dog. I got him when he was 4 weeks old, 5 weeks he was house broken. The sad thing about giant breeds is that they have such a short life. My dane out lived his litter mates by almost 1 year. He made it 5 months past his 11 year.. Freinds of mine raise Irsh wolfhounds. According to them, they tend to max out at about 6 years old. I'm looking into getting a Neo after the first of the year..


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Nov 12, 2003)

My fav dog breeds would have to be Neo mastiff, Alpha Blue Blood Bulldog, Akita, Fila Brasileiro, and if the spelling is correct the Borebel from africa.. I have owned and worked with the neo, the akita, the alpha blue blood, english bulldogs, dobermans, american pit, rotties and several others..

 Sheba, now 113 pounds, Akita


----------



## Weapon-X (Nov 12, 2003)

*re*

Rhodesian Ridge Hound, English bulldog, Doberman


----------



## Bry (Nov 12, 2003)

Although Labradors aren't huge dogs, they're not exactly tiny dogs either. Labs are my all-time favorite breed. Out of the truly large dogs, my favorites are the Irish Wolfhounds and Great Danes. My mother currently has a male Wolfhound/Lab mix. He is an awesome dog with one of the best personalities I've ever seen on a dog. He is basically a 120 pound puppy, and from my understanding, due to his mix he is about 30-40 pounds lighter and 4-5 inches shorter than a purebred male Wolfhound would be. I remember a couple years ago, I was sitting at a gas station waiting for my girlfriend, and I saw what looked like two large dogs inside an SUV next to me. They turned out to be purebred Irish Wolfhounds. Then, 3 more heads appeared. From what I could see, there were a total of 5 Wolfhounds in that SUV. I can't possibly fathom the amount of food it would take to feed them daily.  

Bry


----------



## Buspirone (Nov 12, 2003)

If I ever have the space I would absolutely love to get a Fila Brasileiro.


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bry _
> *Although Labradors aren't huge dogs, they're not exactly tiny dogs either. Labs are my all-time favorite breed. Out of the truly large dogs, my favorites are the Irish Wolfhounds and Great Danes. My mother currently has a male Wolfhound/Lab mix. He is an awesome dog with one of the best personalities I've ever seen on a dog. He is basically a 120 pound puppy, and from my understanding, due to his mix he is about 30-40 pounds lighter and 4-5 inches shorter than a purebred male Wolfhound would be. I remember a couple years ago, I was sitting at a gas station waiting for my girlfriend, and I saw what looked like two large dogs inside an SUV next to me. They turned out to be purebred Irish Wolfhounds. Then, 3 more heads appeared. From what I could see, there were a total of 5 Wolfhounds in that SUV. I can't possibly fathom the amount of food it would take to feed them daily.
> 
> Bry *


I had a neighbor who had two irish wolfdogs, very nice dogs indeed. Large as h**l! One accidently whipped my leg with the tail, it felt like a damn baseball bat ;-)
This breed are one of my fav dogs along with doberman, rottweiler and leonberger. But those staff bullterriers - they are no1

/Lelle


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 12, 2003)

the Leonburgers are the most MELLOW dogs EVER! I absolutely love them...
We have one that we groom on a regular basis...he almost doesn't fit in the tub!
And I am in agreement if you are talking about Bull Terriers...are you meaning the ones that look like pigs?! 
With the weird heads? Or are you talking about the ones that look like what we call Pit Bulls here?


----------



## Nixy (Nov 12, 2003)

Great Pyrenees here. Grew up around them, love them. Miss my big fluffy cuddle pup.

Owning one is great,,, one also gets to experience such things as::
Snowdrift shedding.
Hair wads.
Crackle glaze drool.
Shoestring drool.
Projectile drool.
Projectile fur/drool splatters.
Whiplash..... For those times your usualy well trained 'wonderfuly calm on walks' dog decides it's time to go warp speed....
New ways to clear your coffee table and anything else "tail wag" height.
That there is Always room while washing your hair for your huge beastie pup to Leap in the tub with you.
That you can empty a bucket two times when mopping up the water after the streaming dog hops back Out of the tub and goes carreening off through the house.. 
That is takes no less then two showers to remove all the loose fur clinging to your wet body after the before mentioned bathtub hop.
Putting on black pants it's a clear invitation to a "lean and rub"
And no matter what hour you wake up and stumble to the kitchen said huge beast will pick the exact moment you step over him to stand up.

And yes Holly.
Grooming is A JOB.

But, heh,,, they are So worth every second.
Though I love our little pug. It's Odd not having a BIG dog around the house. 
Miss my big pup,,, wish I could afford another.

Oh, bath time adventures with my sweety.
------------------------

"This seems like a Great place to shake off!"


----------



## Nixy (Nov 12, 2003)

"That was a great three hour brush mom! Um,,,,, Where did this Other dog come from?"


----------



## Nixy (Nov 12, 2003)

"Hey,,, maybe you could stuff a pillow?"


----------



## Nixy (Nov 12, 2003)

"Yeah mom, I know you love me."


----------



## PrincessToad (Nov 13, 2003)

Love most dogs.  Favorites are Dobermans, Rotts and Belgian Malinois.

My Belgian is the best boy ever!


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 13, 2003)

*hey nixy*

cool dog ! thats one big pile of hair you got there,are you sure its not a couple of lambs=D


----------



## PrincessToad (Nov 13, 2003)

My Rott and Belgian.


----------



## The_Phantom (Nov 13, 2003)

Nixy! Ive never seen so much fur in my life! Although, if I had a dime for every cat hair my cats have shed, Id be millionare...

I dont own a dog...nor will I for a very long time. But my favorite large breeds, based on looks (since I know nothing of their personalities) are...

Afghan hound
Golden retreiver/Yellow lab (I have to have a yellow lab someday)
Siberian Huskie (and those dogs that look like them) (blue eyes prefered)


----------



## Gillian (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi,
  In no particular order;
* Rottweiler
* Boxers
* Weimeraners
* Pit Bull (intelligently bred ones, please, not the insane, inbred, gunpowder fed ones)
* Labradors
* Rhodesian Ridgebacks
* Belgian Malinois

Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## dennis (Nov 14, 2003)

My all time favourite dog is Bouvier des Flandres ... aka Bouvier ... AFAIK they are not so common in US (if there are any at all).

http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/jj.bontekoning/champ en gerda.jpg
http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/jj.bontekoning/champ in stand.jpg

The only pics I have of this dog... Man, I really liked this black furball!


----------



## PrincessToad (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *My all time favourite dog is Bouvier des Flandres ... aka Bouvier ... AFAIK they are not so common in US (if there are any at all). *


Haven't had much experience with this breed, but I have a friend who has one and uses it as a horse/cattle dog.  She absolutely loves him and has said she would continue to get this breed of dog in the future.


----------



## BigSam (Nov 14, 2003)

check my dog freebee, he's somewhat big.

Sam,


----------



## Bry (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm not particularly fond of Bouvier des Flandres. I used to work at a pet boarding kennel, and these two Bouviers were there often as their owners traveled frequently. Every single time I came within 20 feet of their kennels, they came charging and jumped up on the front of their kennels barking their heads off. They were complete sweethearts with everyone else but me. I was told that they just had to warm up to you before they can be friendly with you, and I wasn't there for very long. It just freaked me out they seemed to come out of nowhere acting like they want to take your head off. I realize it might just be those two dogs, and I know this breed is known to be protective. However, my experience with this breed isn't particularly comforting.

Bry


----------



## skinheaddave (Nov 23, 2003)

I love the bully dogs, though I wouldn't call a pittbull, staffoshire etc. a "large" dog.  A bull mastiff, on the other hand ... 

My grandparents had a Newfoundlander when I was young.  Great big dog .... bigger if you are 6 years old. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## looseyfur (Nov 26, 2003)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13458&highlight=LOOSEYFUR


I agree with SHD in some regard bully breeds arent the largest things... this happens to be an 80 lb pitty in the pic with me.
Hes got to be the best dog I have ever owned.
Just do yourself a favor... if hes in the car alone and you feel like petting him DONT... for some reason thats HIS car. its the only bad behavior I cant seem to snap him out of ( yeah he was kinda a mess when we resuced him)  He wont stand for ppl walking up to the car unless its me or the wife.

his drool is superglue.
but for the most part hes supercool


Uzi 
wouldnt trade him for a pile of cash. Trust me many ppl around the boston area love their pits ( mostly for dubios reasons) I have been offered upwards of 500 cash for him just from ppl on the street.
of course I told them to (saving Mr.Internet the trouble and removing it myself) off.



real cookies you cant resist- 
loooooooosey-fur!


----------



## Mendi (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm thinking when I get a dog again in the future, I'll get a BullMastiff. They were always very fun dogs, and though you can see there's mastiff  in their breeding they have a much better attitude and not even close on the drool factor. Oh well, I'll not be having a dog in my current housing situation, unless i would be that robotic pup...


----------



## zoobugs (Nov 28, 2003)

My wife and I are on our 2nd pair of dogs. We seemed to gravitate to German Shepherds(European bloodlines only), and Standard poodles for the 2nd time. Except for border collies, I can't think of 2 more intelligent breeds. Both of our dogs were housebroke before they were 12 weeks of age and they seem to pick up your commands usually after the 1st or 2nd time. They really aren't dogs you know, just people in furry suits.


----------



## avmaviator (Dec 14, 2003)

*...*

Nice Pyerenese.  Here is my big dog.   He is a 4 year old Bernese Mountain Dog.  He weighs 150 lbs (all muscles too  heh).  He can actually be seen in this year Bernese Calendar! he is mr. November.   These dogs are soooo sweet!  Awesome with kids.  This guy is the male and we also have a female, who is a little smaller.







Arno


----------

